
Phaser 2.4 Released - jchesters
https://github.com/photonstorm/phaser/#whats-new
======
lessmilk
Phaser is the perfect framework to get started making HTML5 2D games. I can't
wait to look into this new release!

If you want to learn more about Phaser, you can check out my Flappy Bird
tutorial here: [http://blog.lessmilk.com/how-to-make-flappy-bird-in-
html5-1/](http://blog.lessmilk.com/how-to-make-flappy-bird-in-html5-1/)

I also wrote and self-published the first book about Phaser:
[https://www.discoverphaser.com/](https://www.discoverphaser.com/)

Let me know if you have any questions! :-)

~~~
neovive
I just started with Phaser last month and it's great. Your tutorials page was
a great reference for me([http://www.lessmilk.com/phaser-
tutorial/](http://www.lessmilk.com/phaser-tutorial/)). 2.4 looks great. Have
you experimented with the support for boned Creature animations? I've ben
testing out Creature for 2D skeletal animation and it seems quite nice.

------
bliti
It's my favorite library for building small video games for fun. I recommend
it to anyone who wants to build a 2D web game. It has good docs and the code
is fairly simple to read and write.

~~~
seivan
Has anyone compared phaser with impact? They both seem great.

~~~
clessg
I've used both extensively. Here's my take:

* Impact is a lot more low-level. If your game is complicated, you will have to get into the weeds of the canvas API.

* Phaser supports canvas and WebGL. Impact supports canvas exclusively.

* Impact costs $99. Phaser is open source.

* Impact rarely ever receives updates. Apparently the creator is working on 2.0, but nobody knows if or when that will be released. Phaser is updated very frequently.

* Phaser has the edge in terms of popularity. You will find a lot more articles and books for it.

* Phaser has batteries included. Impact is more bare-bones.

* It can be a pain to keep your local changes synced with upstream changes in Impact unless you go through a bit of hassle. (You will -probably- need to modify Impact's core if your game is complicated.)

* Impact has a level builder and some other tools out of the box. I personally don't use it. Tiled is better, and Phaser has good support for Tiled. Actually, I've had better luck using Tiled in Impact, but it required writing a lot of custom code. Most people will probably have more luck using Tiled with Phaser.

* Impact is a lot faster in my experience, even with WebGL enabled in Phaser. YMMV.

* Impact has far superior support for high DPI screens last time I checked. (Disclaimer: was a year ago.) Getting stuff to look good on retina screens in Phaser was hellish and things would randomly break.

* The learning curve of Impact is extremely low. However, you will feel constrained for bigger projects, which may require lots of custom visual and audio handling.

* Impact uses its own module system. Using browserify or webpack with it isn't really feasible.

~~~
seivan
Thank you for the list, I appreciate it!

Regarding Impact (canvas) being faster than WebGL in Phaser. It's not the
first time I hear canvas being faster.

two.js had the same problem, and from what I gathered it had to do with not
caching something. Maybe you know more about it than I do.

Again, thank you!

------
XCSme
This, this is the best JavaScript game framework. Been using it for a few
years and it never let me down. It is constantly updated and has lots of
examples to get you started.

I have just created a small game and exported it to an android .apk and easily
runs at 60fps on Nexus 7 (2013) at 1920×1200 resolution.

~~~
autodafe
What did you use to export to the android .apk? Cordova?

~~~
XCSme
I use CocoonJS:
[https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/](https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/) . You just
upload the archive with your HTML5 project and it compiles it for you and
gives back .apk and iOS files.

------
danbolt
Seeing updates for Phaser makes me so happy! It really is a gem of a library.

A nice thing about it too, is that it is very easy to make something that is
compatible with both desktop web browsers and smartphones. When presenting at
a game jam or hackathon, it's nice to be able to push what you've done onto
GitHub pages and encourage your audience to try things themselves.

------
tarr11
Phaser is such a fun platform. Great to see it continue to improve.

------
seivan
I am wondering if Phaser with TypeScript would make things easier for someone
like me who like static typing.

The only problem is type definitions have a habit of lagging behind releases.

------
kelukelugames
If I make a game in phaser then what are some server hosting options? Are
there good and free ones?

~~~
RoboSeldon
Anything that can serve static web pages will work, you can even share it from
Dropbox and people will be able to play the game in their browsers.

If you want free, a Github page is a good option.

------
wslh
How Phaser compares with Cocos2D?

~~~
RoboSeldon
Phaser has a cleaner API, is more popular and has way better documentation.

------
amelius
Does it use FRP?

------
revskill
The documentation of Phaser is the worst i've seen to a popular framework. The
website is very bad in the design, styling as well as content.

~~~
klodolph
Hm, I had a very different experience. The extensive example library makes the
Phaser documentation excellent, in my opinion. The API docs are average, by no
means terrible. I've used Phaser, Unity, or SDL for various projects and I've
hit the documentation fairly hard for each, so I hope I might have some
perspective on this.

[http://phaser.io/examples](http://phaser.io/examples)

